# San Marcos



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

We made it. I tok a little hike while Tex Gal was doing unproductive things. Here are a couple of pics...


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

I'll be adding to the Flickr set through the weekend. You can view all the pics here...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

start grabing plants ha ha !


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

On the road since 6:30am. Heard I35 is closed all weekend at Ben White in Austin. Take the 130 tollroad @ Georgetown to San Marcos. Hope to be there by 11am.

Jim
via cell


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Rained all night. Still raining.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hoping the rain will stop for good. Its not raining right now. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

We had no rain for the outing. It was great to be with our folks and to see the Houston guys again. If you weren't there you really missed out. I have a bunch of new pics on the Flickr set.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i so hate that we couldn't make this trip...thanks for the pics Bill, felt included


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Looks like fun!
Wish I could have made it, maybe next time.
Cindy*


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Kim is alive! Thank goodness! And what is that cool clump of plants that she is holding?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Kim is alive! Thank goodness! And what is that cool clump of plants that she is holding?


Water wisteria aka watersprite I think, though I can't think of the real name off the top of my head at the moment.

It was really fun, and the kids and I thank you guys for inviting the HAAPS "Extension Member". Can't wait til next time when I remember to bring a change of clothes for the kids!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a great time! The water was wonderfully cool and incredibly clear. We found riccia growing up under plants along the bank in big clumps and all sorts of other plants in the river. There were a number of clumps of Texas wild rice to admire! I did not realize I was meeting the famous Dave Monkey. I thought you were much older! So good to meet our counterparts from Houston.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

alta678 said:


> I did not realize I was meeting the famous Dave Monkey. I thought you were much older!


HA! I only look young when I wear a cap!  I had an awesome time and I can't believe we had like 20 people in our group! And 1 drove all the way from Mississippi!!!! (It was good to finally meet you Paul! )

The plant Kim is holding in that photo is water sprite (genus is _Ceratopteris_, I think).

It was great to meet everyone and Rita (my daughter that was with me) said it was the most fun she had ever had in her life!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was not speaking of physical appearance but depth of knowledge! Your posts are very knowledgeable.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks like alot of fun, I didn't even make the wedding. we got stuck in traffic, and got there as they where serving dinner and drinks.( thank you traffic), then we drove down the very windy and bumpy mountin. got in to the hotal room and turned it all the way down to 65.. also had my dog with me... and had to hear millions of people is that a pitbull, nope it's a american terrier mix. and then they get a smile and sign of relief.. (that's what p------- me off) I told the people that it was a pit mix,( american terrier mix) and they didn't even know what a pit was just going along with main stream pitbulls are bad, pitbuls attacks etc . any way soap box end. i had a good time in austin, looks like every one had a good time that went to san marcos.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I had a great time. I rode with Sue, the drive was not bad at all. We arrived in time to explore Aquarena Springs, had a fun lunch at Salt Grass (I think that is the name) and then spent the rest of the afternoon collecting plants, people and nature watching. Got to meet some interesting nice new people. I am ready to go again.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Alta678
Interesting about the Texas wild rice. How much did you see? Any photos? It might be useful to TPWD and might also give them feedback that C. wentdii does not prevent Texas wild rice from growing.

Bob


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Bob, the wild rice is very plentiful in the area below the Aquarena reservoir. It is especially prevalent right in front of the campus where all the kids tube. I didn't see any crypts sharing the same space. It seemed to me that the main competitor was Aponogeton. I think the crypts show up further down stream.

There are several pics of the rice on my flickr set referenced earlier. I also have more on my camera to be loaded.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Michael said:


> Kim is alive! Thank goodness!


@michael- What is this rumor that I am missing? Just pick up the phone! Niko certainly does.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I've loaded about a dozen more pics (these are my last) onto the Flickr set. Here is a brief sample...


IMGP0051 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


IMGP0043 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


IMGP0046 by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting up all the great photos!

Regarding the crypts...did you guys ever see any (did you go further down)? When Kevin and I went kayaking a few months ago we did not see ANY, and we even had the old map of which spots it had been documented. I'm kinda hoping there have been some survivors we can find, but it doesn't look so good for the crypts.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bill what is the name of that plant in the second photo, i have that in my 40g and it just wants to grow up and is very flimly. thinking of replacing it with some other type of plant...


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Thanks for posting up all the great photos!
> 
> Regarding the crypts...did you guys ever see any (did you go further down)? When Kevin and I went kayaking a few months ago we did not see ANY, and we even had the old map of which spots it had been documented. I'm kinda hoping there have been some survivors we can find, but it doesn't look so good for the crypts.


I didn't see any either, but we only went down as far as the area across the road as well as the area around our camp site. Jim and Paul took a canoe trip of 5 miles and also didn't see any.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> bill what is the name of that plant in the second photo, i have that in my 40g and it just wants to grow up and is very flimly. thinking of replacing it with some other type of plant...


I dunno, I just do plumbing. Someone smarter than me will know that right off the top of their head.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Jim and I did see a large diesel operated pump with a six to eight inch diameter tube in the water and going up the hill and out of sight. Now that I think about it, that may have been part of the removal operation. I recall that they had something like that in 2004 when they were starting the crypt removal operation. They had someone in the water pulling out the plants and feeding them into the tube. The river was deep where we saw this pump, and the water was turbid so that we couldn't see more than about two feet deep.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> I dunno, I just do plumbing. Someone smarter than me will know that right off the top of their head.


okay thanks, maybe kim or your wife will know i'll ask them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> bill what is the name of that plant in the second photo, i have that in my 40g and it just wants to grow up and is very flimly. thinking of replacing it with some other type of plant...


That is Cabomba.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=60&category=genus&spec=Cabomba


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> That is Cabomba.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=60&category=genus&spec=Cabomba


thanks, looks like my problem could be my lighting, and temp. 39w x2 with a single bulb reflector. (hagen light fixture) on top of a 40g 22 inche tall. and i just found my temp at 82, also all i have is normal brown gravel will get some root tabs as i will be down by fish gallery tomorrow.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, one more pic. This is the Texas Holey Rock we collected in Kerrville.


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

That rock is sweet!

HeyPK - Glad you and Jim were able to go on the river ride afterall.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

It looks like you all had a great trip. Reading and seeing all of the comradary (sp?) and cool plants makes me wish that I still had my planted tank. 

My son is going to school in San Marcos so we make quite a few trips down that way...we'll have to try that canoe trip. That really looked fun!

Kathy


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It looks like y'all had a great time, thanks for the pics!


----------

